

Ask HN: Landing page Vs. jumping right in? - x0ner

I am building a web application game that users essentially play once logged in. I am curious to know whether or not to use a landing page to explain how to play. If you want to make sure people stay on the page, I would think you would want to instantly through them into the game and provide links for help. But if they don't know how to play, they could just leave so a landing page helps. Of course I could also have a pop up that allows a user to learn how to play or go play on first visit. Thoughts or experience with this anyone?
======
keiferski
Is it possible to show the landing page on a user's first visit, then have a
minor popup for returning users? That would make the most sense to me.

~~~
x0ner
That could work, but I am afraid of losing interest of people based on that. I
guess these are good things to vet out in a private beta.

------
ektimo
Generally I like it jumping straight in, but "it depends". (If anyone says
"test it", generally I'd prefer you to be spending that time making the game
better.")

~~~
rudasn
I would say "test it" because more users usually means better chances of
getting feedback on how to make the game better.

Other than that, I think the mental cost of having a paragraph explaining what
the game is and having to click a "PLAY NOW" button is pretty low. Just make
sure you explain it well.

